# Winter bulk baby!! Volume 2



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thought I'd start a new log helps me keep track of what I'm doing, any input always welcome.

*Backstory*

Anyone that followed my last course will know it was a complete bust was just ill constantly, tried taking things out and adjusting doses to work out what the problem was and I think it was the last thing I tried or thought it would be, the test I was useing, I was feeling like s**t had stomach ache and couldn't eat anything for 3 - 4 days after pinning it, anyone else heard or had anything like that? Don't know if was bad batch or i didn't agree with carrier oil don't know. I'm currently 102kg at 5'10. (Pic of Current condition).



*Goals*

17 stone, leaner than previously tho, beat my 200kg pb flat bench and keep adding size to my legs (leg progress pic attached).



*Drugs*

Now I promised myself I would do lower doses, I planned less than this but it steadily creeped up, not overkill tho I don't think.

750mg total test a week (split between 300mg test pp and 450mg test e)

600mg primo a week

600mg npp a week

50mg proviron a day

100mg Turinabol (for first month appetite willing)

Will be useing all Nexus oils and orals.



4iu gh 5 days a week Ansomone (wed and Sun off)

10iu insulin around workouts months 1 and 3 (novo rapid)

12.5mg aromasin Monday and Friday

10mg lisinopril a day

1000mg metformin on days off gh (Wed and sun)

omeprazol, renitadine and propranolol all on hand if needed.

Thought I'd try turinabol as don't use a lot of orals as dbol, sdrol, adrol all kill my appetite pretty quick. Also thought I'd try the test pp to avoid as much water retention from just using test e.

*Other Supps*

multivitamin

conplete b complex

zinc

digestive enzymes

omega 3-6-9 capsules

milk thistle (I know pretty pointless but had loads of boxes of it so put it in)

strom support max

Creatine

eaas

maltodextrin

whey protein

cream of rice

whey isolate

a pre workout (don't have any set pre workout just buy which ever takes my fancy)

*Diet*

I'm starting cals on 4500

340g protein

450g carbs

150g fat (minimal fat after I've trained and used slin)

Will probably up to 5000 after a week or two just want to get eating regularly again, diets been s**t past few weeks.

*Training*

Still train bro split, will log some workouts and log some food as log goes on, currently training

Mon: Quads and calves

Tue: Shoulders and traps

Wed: Biceps + Triceps

Thur: Hamstrings and calves

Fri: Back (maybe little biceps at end)

Sat: off

Sun: Chest (maybe little triceps at end)

Really been focusing on legs recently so want to keep that up, I'm liking doing hams and quads separately.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Following. How many weeks will your cycle last?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ferenor said:


> Following. How many weeks will your cycle last?


 10 - 12 weeks bud.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I am in, be interested to see how the nexus oils go, as well.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

In for gillette venus tips


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Will keep an eye mate, the Tbol was class for me but appetite took a dip in 4th week, nothing compared to other orals though, looked class on it too, since I've finished it and just on Test npp and mast my weights flown up.

Looking to try that support max for a month and get bloods to see how effective it is.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

You resemble a juiced up pirate that would kidnap & extort tourists. jokes a side fella, will be following. looking jacked. :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pancake' said:


> You resemble a juiced up pirate that would kidnap & extort tourists. jokes a side fella, will be following. looking jacked. :thumbup1:


 You know to much!!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

In mate

Looks a juicy stack

You've got it in you to slaughter your old bench PB if you work on getting your legs tight under you when you bench

From the videos I've see you're man handling it up but haemorrhaging power through your base (think feet up bench to a lesser degree)

If you can really root your legs and have your feet glued to the ground with quads and glutes flexed and work on that feeling comfortable all throughout the press I'd put money on your bench shooting up.

I won't back seat drive anymore than that

Just something I've noticed and you're already benching more than 99% of blokes in the UK at 100kg


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

In


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> In mate
> 
> Looks a juicy stack
> 
> ...


 Always interested in your input bro, didn't think about since started training my legs properly will help my bench.

chest took a bit of a back seat, when I wasn't feeling well I wasn't training all the time and new training partner loves training legs so been training legs twice a week and missing shoulders and chest a lot, what I needed really.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

In, I look forward to volume 3 starting in a few weeks :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> In, I look forward to volume 3 starting in a few weeks :lol:


 Hater 

this sequels better! :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Always interested in your input bro, didn't think about since started training my legs properly will help my bench.
> 
> chest took a bit of a back seat, when I wasn't feeling well I wasn't training all the time and *new training partner* loves training legs so been training legs twice a week and missing shoulders and chest a lot, what I needed really.


 female? pics?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> female? pics?


 Negative a bloke with similar stats to @The-Real-Deal and Anthony Joshua.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

good luck matt defo in


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Hater


 No hate mate, only love for those big traps n delts!


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

In 

Curious how you get on with the Nexus T-PP and NPP blend.

Pinning some Nexus Tren E with Triumph Equitest tonight.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

How often you pinning the npp buddy ?

Big stack lol.. I'm gonna jump on a 800test 400npp cycle shortly. I just want size now

was gonna pin mon/thu but reading conflicting reports on npp dosing.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

herc said:


> How often you pinning the npp buddy ?
> 
> Big stack lol.. I'm gonna jump on a 800test 400npp cycle shortly. I just want size now
> 
> was gonna pin mon/thu but reading conflicting reports on npp dosing.


 Tries EOD and twice a week and honestly saw no benefit to EOD, was just annoying pinning all the time, think lads think npp is like prop, Twice a week is definitely fine mate, on 450mg a week now and only doing 2 jabs


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> How often you pinning the npp buddy ?
> 
> Big stack lol.. I'm gonna jump on a 800test 400npp cycle shortly. I just want size now
> 
> was gonna pin mon/thu but reading conflicting reports on npp dosing.


 Pinning Monday, Wednesday, Friday.

Don't think that big really mate... 750mg test and 600mg npp then the 600mg primo but that's mild and not supposed to effect bloods much.

ive only ever ran npp m/w/f so can't comment which is better, if you don't really mind pinning that much I'd do it 3 x a week to be on safe side.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

herc said:


> was gonna pin mon/thu but reading conflicting reports on npp dosing.


 mon/thu is fine mate :thumbup1: .


----------



## Blood and guts (Feb 1, 2019)

Is there any pip with the blend? I wanted to use the other one they make


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Pinning Monday, Wednesday, Friday.
> 
> Don't think that big really mate... 750mg test and 600mg npp then the 600mg primo but that's mild and not supposed to effect bloods much.
> 
> ive only ever ran npp m/w/f so can't comment which is better, if you don't really mind pinning that much I'd do it 3 x a week to be on safe side.


 Fuking hate pinning. It's a bloody chore lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Blood and guts said:


> Is there any pip with the blend? I wanted to use the other one they make


 No pip at all and I actually pinned a ml of that separate to see if would cause pip.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

herc said:


> Fuking hate pinning. It's a bloody chore lol


 As others have said twice weekly is fine with npp

Only reason to pin it more frequently is to split the total ml

In terms of stability you won't notice any difference from 2 shots or more


----------



## Blood and guts (Feb 1, 2019)

Matt6210 said:


> No pip at all and I actually pinned a ml of that separate to see if would cause pip.


 Might add the tren a blend then. Using the elixir test 475 so hopefully might make the pip less on that cos it's harsh.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

swole troll said:


> As others have said twice weekly is fine with npp
> 
> Only reason to pin it more frequently is to split the total ml
> 
> In terms of stability you won't notice any difference from 2 shots or more


 It is test400 and npp200 so 1ml each twice a week I'll run so not to bad


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

In for this good luck with your goals mate.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

herc said:


> It is test400 and npp200 so 1ml each twice a week I'll run so not to bad


 im same as you man

funny how when you see someone on their 2nd or 3rd cycle theyre all full of piss and vinegar saying "i dont mind pinning  " i always think you just wait...

nauseating chore for me now

so yeah the less pinning the better
twice a week npp is sound :thumb


----------



## Blood and guts (Feb 1, 2019)

swole troll said:


> im same as you man
> 
> funny how when you see someone on their 2nd or 3rd cycle theyre all full of piss and vinegar saying "i dont mind pinning  " i always think you just wait...
> 
> ...


 Lol this is me. Used to not mind it now it pi##es me off


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Blood and guts said:


> Lol this is me. Used to not mind it now it pi##es me off


 I preffer pinning to force feeding, if I could pin calories I would.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> I preffer pinning to force feeding, if I could pin calories I would.


 yeah i agree actually

force feeding is the pits!

you hear everyone moan or brag about cutting but once you get over the hunger side of things its a piece of piss

force feeding is fu**ing depressing

the amount of times ive sat there with a plate of steamy food and a fork in my hand feeling sick as a fu**ing pig!

the only struggle i have with cutting is the fear of muscle loss


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

swole troll said:


> force feeding is the pits!
> 
> you hear everyone moan or brag about cutting but once you get over the hunger side of things its a piece of piss
> 
> ...


 Especially when you have to consistently hit 4k+ for the scales to budge.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> Especially when you have to consistently hit 4k+ for the scales to budge.


 not trying to make it a pissing contest because a lot of food is relative to the individual (whats a lot for one person might not be much to the next)

that said the highest i got was 8000

i was a fat c**t dont get me wrong but i sustained 8k for about 7 weeks iirc

id literally wake up in the morning feeling like id just eaten an hour ago

lantus, GHRP 6 and MK677 were my three best friends


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pancake' said:


> Especially when you have to consistently hit 4k+ for the scales to budge.


 Yeah 4Ks not much mate.... I could eat 4k pretty comfortably.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> not trying to make it a pissing contest because a lot of food is relative to the individual (whats a lot for one person might not be much to the next)
> 
> that said the highest i got was 8000
> 
> ...


 I couldn't even contemplate 8k I struggle around 5k but can get it in most of the time, but hate eating in general, might have to look in the not so distant future at changing my goals and not being so size focussed, appetite may seriously hold me back.

Lantus make you hungry bud? Never knew that, I was toying with idea and I've got loads of it, i would add it in just for that?


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> 10 - 12 weeks bud.


 12 weeks Npp ?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

gavzilla said:


> 12 weeks Npp ?


 Yea sure those extra 2 weeks won't kill me.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea sure those extra 2 weeks won't kill me.


 I'm starting it hopefully Sunday once I get my blood results back. My cycle is similar. Was thinking I might throw tbol in for 4 weeks too but I've got dbol there. Still haven't figured my al out yet but I'm hoping to calculate it when my blood results show up.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> I couldn't even contemplate 8k I struggle around 5k but can get it in most of the time, but hate eating in general, might have to look in the not so distant future at changing my goals and not being so size focussed, appetite may seriously hold me back.
> 
> Lantus make you hungry bud? Never knew that, I was toying with idea and I've got loads of it, i would add it in just for that?


 It was because i was on tren for so long and it ends up creating this black hole for calories in the end, no it doesn't burn fat per se but if you bulk on it long enough you eventually just can't gain weight for love nor money.

Lantus has this effect on some .

In some it causes bloating and digestion issues.

The ultimate appetite stim stack is

Ghrp 6 pre meal

Digestive enzyme post meal

Mk677 if it makes you hungry but watch fasted blood glucose

Equipoise if it makes you hungry

Lantus if it makes you hungry

Kefir pre bed (healthy gut = better / faster digestion)


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

Following, pinned Nexus Test E, Nexus Tren E and also started Nexus Superdrol on Monday also threw some Sphinx DHB in there at 500mg a week


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

sohamboy20 said:


> Following, pinned Nexus Test E, Tren E and also started Nexus Superdrol on Monday also threw some Sphinx DHB in there at 500mg a week


 f**k me thats some cycle, Tren DHB and Sdrol are all strong meds, be interesting how you get on if you can manage sides, Sdrol f**ks me after a 2 weeks, gona order some more DHB tomorrow hopefully


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

sponge2015 said:


> f**k me thats some cycle, Tren DHB and Sdrol are all strong meds, be interesting how you get on if you can manage sides, Sdrol f**ks me after a 2 weeks, gona order some more DHB tomorrow hopefully


 Last cycle before/coming into summer so wanna try and look my best, been lucky with sides so far from previous cycles only ever had the occasional acne flare up water retention etc quite minimal ran Tren before and Anadrol numerous times first time Superdrol and DHB though, source was out of Sphinx DHB so had to source it elsewhere pinned 2.5ml of it neet on Monday and it's like water basically draws itself into the syringe and 0 pip 2 days later bit pissed off that one of the vials is about a 1ml-1.5ml underfilled but I've got enough, it was a source I haven't used before but haven't heard of Sphinx fakes so should be g2g


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

sohamboy20 said:


> Last cycle before/coming into summer so wanna try and look my best, been lucky with sides so far from previous cycles only ever had the occasional acne flare up water retention etc quite minimal ran Tren before and Anadrol numerous times first time Superdrol and DHB though, source was out of Sphinx DHB so had to source it elsewhere pinned 2.5ml of it neet on Monday and it's like water basically draws itself into the syringe and 0 pip 2 days later bit pissed off that one of the vials is about a 1ml-1.5ml underfilled but I've got enough, it was a source I haven't used before but haven't heard of Sphinx fakes so should be g2g


 Yeah no Sphinx fakes as far as I'm aware and defo not DHB its only been around a few months, my source said he had 50 vials coming today so I've reserved 6


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Good luck Matt, smash it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah 4Ks not much mate.... I could eat 4k pretty comfortably.


 Yeah it's not a big intake by any means 4k mate, I just have days with suppressed appetite or if I follow I.F, it becomes a bit of a chore, when I just cba eating. like when I'm onit I don't eat that much. the difference between 4-5k is a lot imo. 5k highest I've gone personally.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pancake' said:


> Yeah it's not a big intake by any means 4k mate, I just have days with suppressed appetite or if I follow I.F, it becomes a bit of a chore, when I just cba eating. like when I'm onit I don't eat that much. the difference between 4-5k is a lot imo. 5k highest I've gone personally.


 Yeah I find huge difference between 4 and 5


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Good luck mate hope you feel better on this one and dont suffer too bad with the mental sides....and f**k changing your goals, it's all about that size!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 4*

Seems the feeling like s**t was somehow the test, it was doing it even at a cruise dose been fine now, appetites struggling a little tho.

@swole troll I was thinking about taking mk 677 but just 12.5mg around 7:30pm to help with my appetite at night, any issues taking this the same time as novorapid?

Trainings going better, feeling really good in the gym.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Seems the feeling like s**t was somehow the test, it was doing it even at a cruise dose been fine now, appetites struggling a little tho.
> 
> ...


 0 negative interaction between mk and insulin

Quite the opposite

The insulin is relieving the strain on the pancreas to clear blood sugars although at 12.5mg I doubt if you'd get much of an increase anyway


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> 0 negative interaction between mk and insulin
> 
> Quite the opposite
> 
> The insulin is relieving the strain on the pancreas to clear blood sugars although at 12.5mg I doubt if you'd get much of an increase anyway


 25mg? I'll add it in tonight.

im taking my gh pre workout.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> 25mg? I'll add it in tonight.


 Entirely up to you mate

Just monitor your blood glucose and limit usage of both the slin and mk to a month at a time and run metformin the whole time you're taking an off month from both


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> Entirely up to you mate
> 
> Just monitor your blood glucose and limit usage of both the slin and mk to a month at a time and run metformin the whole time you're taking an off month from both


 Yea I'll have 2nd month off both, been checking my blood sugars been fine, was little low this morning was 3.4


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Post workout gainz baby


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Post workout gainz baby
> 
> View attachment 168757


 Haha! Been doing so well sticking to my meal plan then on Sunday on the way home from work McDonald's were advertising the grand Big Mac on the radio and I had to try it didn't I lol so took the next roundabout to McDonald's instead of home ffs the temptation is all too much sometimes...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Post workout gainz baby
> 
> View attachment 168757


 pure anabolism right there

i remember i did a meet last year and for 6 weeks leading into it i ate mcdonalds every single day

this was also on a blast of course

i reckon that peak alone shaved a handful of golden years off me


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> pure anabolism right there
> 
> i remember i did a meet last year and for 6 weeks leading into it i ate mcdonalds every single day
> 
> ...


 Mate mk worked better than I remembered, took 25mg after gym, had protein shake then mac d's, then steak and most of Soreen loaf and an apple, I'll eat something else soon, strong s**t man actually feel really good about it was worrying about my appetite I'll smash the cals now.

(Haven't added in novo yet)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Mate mk worked better than I remembered, took 25mg after gym, had protein shake then mac d's, then steak and most of Soreen loaf and an apple, I'll eat something else soon, strong s**t man actually feel really good about it was worrying about my appetite I'll smash the cals now.
> 
> (Haven't added in novo yet)


 its the best thing there is for appetite stimulation imo

GHRP 6 second

weed third


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Mate mk worked better than I remembered, took 25mg after gym, had protein shake then mac d's, then steak and most of Soreen loaf and an apple, I'll eat something else soon, strong s**t man actually feel really good about it was worrying about my appetite I'll smash the cals now.
> 
> (Haven't added in novo yet)


 Just got some Nexus MK677

Dont really want my appetite to go insane but would say 10mg on the days between my HGH jabs offer any benefits?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sponge2015 said:


> Just got some Nexus MK677
> 
> Dont really want my appetite to go insane but would say 10mg on the days between my HGH jabs offer any benefits?
> 
> View attachment 168767


 I use it purely for apetite mate, I wouldn't imagine 10mg on days off your gh be beneficial to much, I don't think it helps stop your natural gh being surpressed from exogenous gh either but @swole troll probably give you better answer.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> Just got some Nexus MK677
> 
> Dont really want my appetite to go insane but would say 10mg on the days between my HGH jabs offer any benefits?
> 
> View attachment 168767


 give it a shot mate

10mg is the sweet spot for me to give me a better nights sleep, doesnt really do fa for appetite at the dose (for me)

if you take your gh on the am on monday for example then take your MK pre bed on tuesday thats well over the approximate 24hrs of suppression from exog HGH

how much benefit will it add in terms of GH release? very little id imagine but would still be adding to your total increase of weekly hgh


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I use it purely for apetite mate, I wouldn't imagine 10mg on days off your gh be beneficial to much, I don't think it helps stop your natural gh being surpressed from exogenous gh either but @swole troll probably give you better answer.


 If it can keep your appetite up while on 100mg Tbol you're gona see some decent gains mate.

@swole troll I take 8iu 3x a week before bed, would taking it before bed on the other 4 days be alright? What's it like for water retention


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sponge2015 said:


> If it can keep your appetite up while on 100mg Tbol you're gona see some decent gains mate.
> 
> @swole troll I take 8iu 3x a week before bed, would taking it before bed on the other 4 days be alright? What's it like for water retention


 I meant to ask you did you get shin and calves pumps constantly on the Tbol bro?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> If it can keep your appetite up while on 100mg Tbol you're gona see some decent gains mate.
> 
> @swole troll I take 8iu 3x a week before bed, would taking it before bed on the other 4 days be alright? What's it like for water retention


 just take it as far away from your GH dose as you can

so do it in reverse to what i said, pre bed GH on monday then take it first thing in the morning on wednesday

personally if i was you yes i would be taking the 10mg on off days on the schedule i listed
in fact intermittent use of mk is my favorite way of using it as it limits the sides plus ill usually use it on an off day from GH, as a piggy back to a low dose of GH or on training days with post wo insulin use

at 50mg mk677 i had pitting edema and couldnt breath properly

i was on other things as well but the high dose MK for me personally was unreal for water retention 
conversely at 10mg i dont even notice it, literally the only thing ill get from 10mg is deeper sleep


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I meant to ask you did you get shin and calves pumps constantly on the Tbol bro?


 I didn't mate, seem to be lucky as my mate got them well bad on nexus tbol, All I got was back pumps when squatting which were intense lol

But apparently its very common on legit tbol to get crazy pumps and shin splints and 100mg is top end of normal dose really.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 6*

little update things going really well, libido is up, great erections every morning from the test pp, which has also got me wondering if the test that was making me feel rough was dosed properly/even test as was previously having Ed problems and using cialis or viagra when needed.

getting constant pumps from Tbol forearms been feeling mega pumped and aching while training, calves and shins are aching like f**k walking my dog.

Feel like a look a lot leaner than previous bulks(I know it's very early days) maybe down to the primo? I've had that in my system around 3 weeks now, I've also halfed an anti depressant I was on mitrazapine from 45mg to 22.5mg will come off it soon, think that can hold a lot of water on you and been on it years from when stopped drinking and useing reccies but just never came off.

mk 677 seems like a god send was worrying about my appetite holding me back, I added it in at 25mg post workout on Thursday been able to get my cals in easy so I've upped them to 5,000, probably having 750 - 1,000 cals a days from blue milk(get at me you diary hates).

now as this has turned into an all in cycle I'm thinking about trying lantus for first time from Monday been reading some old threads seems people rate it especially @swole troll And @Jakemaguire, I'm also starting the novorapid back up Monday.@swole troll sorry keep tagging you in here mate, I was going to pm you but though I'd put it on here incase anyone else was intrested, you give me a full run down of do's and don'ts with lantus when you get a few mins bro.

Have good weekend all

:thumb


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> little update things going really well, libido is up, great erections every morning from the test pp, which has also got me wondering if the test that was making me feel rough was dosed properly/even test as was previously having Ed problems and using cialis or viagra when needed.
> 
> ...


 Tbh mate just a case of keeping carbs regular

Its a lot more forgiving than rapid acting slin

The ideal scenario for seeing you through the night would be to eat a carb heavy meal and then fast for 8hrs and test blood glucose to see if it would be a sufficient amount of carbs to see you through night whilst sleeping

I however just smash 100g oats, 30g dried fruits and 250ml whole milk pre bed and that sees me fine


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> Tbh mate just a case of keeping carbs regular
> 
> Its a lot more forgiving than rapid acting slin
> 
> ...


 My carbs are set to 560 at moment, I take the lantus at 7am(30iu start on?), will be taking the 10iu novo post workout at 7:30pm, yeah I'll have shake before bed at 11:30pm. I don't eat Oats at all anymore completely swapped them out for cream of rice, goes down much better, feels like it digests better, easier to eat, taste better. Eating 200g a day of cream of rice at moment.

use lantus 7 days a week? Any benefits moving my gh about? Currently useing it pre workout.

Cheers bud


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Didn't you recommend not using lantus and metformin at the same time bud?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> My carbs are set to 560 at moment, I take the lantus at 7am(30iu start on?), will be taking the 10iu novo post workout at 7:30pm, yeah I'll have shake before bed at 11:30pm. I don't eat Oats at all anymore completely swapped them out for cream of rice, goes down much better, feels like it digests better, easier to eat, taste better. Eating 200g a day of cream of rice at moment.
> 
> use lantus 7 days a week? Any benefits moving my gh about? Currently useing it pre workout.
> 
> Cheers bud


 Yea the carb source is irrelevant as long as it's not a load of simple sugars

You can use it anyway you like in terms of frequency (7 days a week, training days only, hgh days only ect)

I personally tend to slam it 7 days a week as I'm only ever really using lantus when I'm looking to pack the weight on


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Didn't you recommend not using lantus and metformin at the same time bud?
> 
> View attachment 168785


 I dont see why youd want to dispose of glucose whilst using insulin, recipe for disaster if you ask me

The fact of the matter is lantus is going to smash your insulin sensitivity pretty quick regardless which is why we do 4 on, 4 off and at most another 4 on followed by a lengthy break

During the 4 weeks off is when I'll utilize GDAs


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

@Matt6210

You reckon the primo is adding anything to the cycle mate? Still deciding between primo and DHB for summer cut. DHB is stronger but think I'd feel better on primo


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sponge2015 said:


> @Matt6210
> 
> You reckon the primo is adding anything to the cycle mate? Still deciding between primo and DHB for summer cut. DHB is stronger but think I'd feel better on primo


 Wouldn't want to make a proper judgement yet mate, still early days.


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

swole troll said:


> yeah i agree actually
> 
> force feeding is the pits!
> 
> ...


 The amount of times I've struggled to the end of a large meal and just after the last fork full I've thrown it all back up... That moment is soul destroying.

I've had many deep, meaningful conversations with myself whilst staring at a large plate of food, not remotely hungry and wondering is muscle really worth feeling queasy 24/7.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

PsychedUp said:


> The amount of times I've struggled to the end of a large meal and just after the last fork full I've thrown it all back up... That moment is soul destroying.
> 
> I've had many deep, meaningful conversations with myself whilst staring at a large plate of food, not remotely hungry and wondering is muscle really worth feeling queasy 24/7.


 it does really make you question what the f**k youre doing

ive pushed the cutting pretty hard in the past and yeah it sucks being hungry but doesnt have that same kind of 'why am i doing this to myself' feeling as sitting there with a giant plate of food you need to consume whilst stuffed as a pig from your last meal


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

swole troll said:


> it does really make you question what the f**k youre doing
> 
> ive pushed the cutting pretty hard in the past and yeah it sucks being hungry but doesnt have that same kind of 'why am i doing this to myself' feeling as sitting there with a giant plate of food you need to consume whilst stuffed as a pig from your last meal


 Tbh though mate I think the ability to force yourself through the force feeding is what seperates the hench, strong lads from the other gear users who remain the same size and weight no matter how much gear they blast.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

swole troll said:


> it does really make you question what the f**k youre doing
> 
> ive pushed the cutting pretty hard in the past and yeah it sucks being hungry but doesnt have that same kind of 'why am i doing this to myself' feeling as sitting there with a giant plate of food you need to consume whilst stuffed as a pig from your last meal


 Iv never had a problem with the eating when I tell myself iv got to diet panic mode kicks in and all of a sudden im craving everything.


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> Iv never had a problem with the eating when I tell myself iv got to diet panic mode kicks in and all of a sudden im craving everything.


 If you don't have a problem with the eating then you're clearly not eating enough


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

PsychedUp said:


> If you don't have a problem with the eating then you're clearly not eating enough


 lol I managed to get a good protein shake recipe I think it was about a 1000 calories a time I would have 2 or 3 of them a day then 3-4 meals, if I can find the recipe ill post it up.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol I managed to get a good protein shake recipe I think it was about a 1000 calories a time I would have 2 or 3 of them a day then 3-4 meals, if I can find the recipe ill post it up.


 How I do it mate, I have around 2.500cals in shakes, having a lot of cream of rice at moment shakes up nice with whey, much better than oats.


----------



## Blood and guts (Feb 1, 2019)

Matt6210 said:


> How I do it mate, I have around 2.500cals in shakes, having a lot of cream of rice at moment shakes up nice with whey, much better than oats.


 I find my protein oats to be thin so it's easy to drink.

500ml gold top milk 100g oats 70g pro peptide a banana and some peanut butter is a decent shake for me


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Blood and guts said:


> I find my protein oats to be thin so it's easy to drink.
> 
> 500ml gold top milk 100g oats 70g pro peptide a banana and some peanut butter is a decent shake for me


 Bro try cream of rice guarantee what use oats again


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Bro try cream of rice guarantee what use oats again


 What brand of cream of rice and where do you buy it from please?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> What brand of cream of rice and where do you buy it from please?


 https://gonutrition.com/fiver-lockdown?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhrbsgdrI4AIVDbDtCh1kYAsoEAAYASAAEgJduPD_BwE

Digests easier, goes down easier, easiest way to get carbs and cals I have 100g with whey and milk twice a day.

this is 100g of it


----------



## Blood and guts (Feb 1, 2019)

Matt6210 said:


> https://gonutrition.com/fiver-lockdown?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhrbsgdrI4AIVDbDtCh1kYAsoEAAYASAAEgJduPD_BwE
> 
> Digests easier, goes down easier, easiest way to get carbs and cals I have 100g with whey and milk twice a day.
> 
> ...


 What's that compared with ours mate? An extra 20g carbs?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Blood and guts said:


> What's that compared with ours mate? An extra 20g carbs?


 Don't know but It's much easier to eat than oats, oats don't blend in protein shakes very well either, that does.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> https://gonutrition.com/fiver-lockdown?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhrbsgdrI4AIVDbDtCh1kYAsoEAAYASAAEgJduPD_BwE
> 
> Digests easier, goes down easier, easiest way to get carbs and cals I have 100g with whey and milk twice a day.
> 
> ...


 Only 2g of sugar in 100g. That's good going


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

@Matt6210 Hows your cycle going mate? You benched that 300kg


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Blood and guts said:


> What's that compared with ours mate? An extra 20g carbs?


 i personally wouldnt eliminate oats in place of cream of rice

id use both

matt is right that its probably one of the easiest non sugary carbs to digest and get a lot down quickly but oats have soluable fibre that helps to lower LDL

personally ill tend to eat oats very early in the day or late at night and then use cream of rice for a quick carb hit

i consume oats pre wo by way of bulkpowders mass gainer which is just pure powder that consists of 30g whey and 70g highly blended oats per 100g

EDIT - this comment ive been trying to post for 3 days

i just read it back, it was like someone else wrote it as id completely forgotten the context and who it was even aimed at


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

swole troll said:


> i consume oats pre wo by way of bulkpowders mass gainer which is just pure powder that consists of 30g whey and 70g highly blended oats per 100g


 I use the same, quite like the product for a good liquid meal whenever I want to bang something nutritious down


----------

